# Message to immigrant drivers and pax



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

There's a lot of racist crap being thrown around but I wanted to just let anyone who is an immigrant documented or undocumented and driving or riding know that there are many people who support your equal right to work and live here and don't be in fear of taking a Lyft or Uber or trying to earn a living. Racism and harassment aren't allowed and if you are harassed or someone makes you feel unsafe don't be afraid to report it and get that person deactivated. I love driving in LA and Orange County and part of the fun is meeting people from all walks of life and I meet people every day who think similarly. It may appear there's a lot of hate in America right now but there is also acceptance and people willing to go the extra mile for you. You matter.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

More immigrant drivers deported just means less competition for me.

DT kept his word on barring Muslims from entering the US. The people elected DT knowing that this was one of his promises. Therefore, I see no reason to condemn this immigration reform. I believe that the president has the right to follow through with his promises.

And please stop with this sympathetic bullcrap. We all know by now that Uber Drivers had never supported each other to begin with. What else explains why Uber drivers will never tip when they're riding?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

BbKtKeanu said:


> There's a lot of racist crap being thrown around but I wanted to just let anyone who is an immigrant documented or undocumented and driving or riding know that there are many people who support your equal right to work and live here and don't be in fear of taking a Lyft or Uber or trying to earn a living. Racism and harassment aren't allowed and if you are harassed or someone makes you feel unsafe don't be afraid to report it and get that person deactivated. I love driving in LA and Orange County and part of the fun is meeting people from all walks of life and I meet people every day who think similarly. It may appear there's a lot of hate in America right now but there is also acceptance and people willing to go the extra mile for you. You matter.


Way cool BbK!!

I second that and thank you for saying.

My GrandFather came here in 1913. Hated the boat ride over. His second boat ride was to Pearl Harbor. Came home to become a highly decorated Police Detective in N.Y.C. Most honorable man I have ever known and I fashioned my ethics on his.

He and his family were met with "mad dogs and Irish not allowed" and the like in 1913.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Clifford Chong said:


> The people elected DT knowing that this was one of his promises. Therefore, I see no reason to condone this immigration reform. I believe that the president has the right to follow through with his promises.


[I think you meant "condemn?"]

. . . What I can't figure out is those who're about set themselves on fire to protest DT are gnashing their teeth over him investigating possible voter fraud . . . huh?? I would think that if voter fraud did exist that could potentially overturn his election (even if as an "I wish")?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Legal, documented immigration I can stand behind. Illegal, undocumented immigration I cannot.

There are laws for a reason, just because we're the US of A doesn't mean we should be loose with our immigration policy. It's not a race thing, it's a law thing...


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Way cool BbK!!
> 
> I second that and thank you for saying.
> 
> ...


But, he came here legally. That is an important factor


----------



## goon70056 (Apr 21, 2016)

BbKtKeanu said:


> There's a lot of racist crap being thrown around but I wanted to just let anyone who is an immigrant documented or undocumented and driving or riding know that there are many people who support your equal right to work and live here and don't be in fear of taking a Lyft or Uber or trying to earn a living. Racism and harassment aren't allowed and if you are harassed or someone makes you feel unsafe don't be afraid to report it and get that person deactivated. I love driving in LA and Orange County and part of the fun is meeting people from all walks of life and I meet people every day who think similarly. It may appear there's a lot of hate in America right now but there is also acceptance and people willing to go the extra mile for you. You matter.


"Undocumented" means illegal. Illegal aliens have no right to work or live here. If they want to work and live here, fine. Come to the country legally.


----------



## AnotherUberVictim (Nov 6, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Legal, documented immigration I can stand behind. Illegal, undocumented immigration I cannot.
> 
> There are laws for a reason, just because we're the US of A doesn't mean we should be loose with our immigration policy. It's not a race thing, it's a law thing...


Your statement makes me laugh. Uber wouldn't exist if it paid attention to "a law thing", wahahaha


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Clifford Chong said:


> More immigrant drivers deported just means less competition for me.
> 
> DT kept his word on barring Muslims from entering the US. The people elected DT knowing that this was one of his promises. Therefore, I see no reason to condone this immigration reform. I believe that the president has the right to follow through with his promises.
> 
> And please stop with this sympathetic bullcrap. We all know by now that Uber Drivers had never supported each other to begin with. What else explains why Uber drivers will never tip when they're riding?


Trump does not have "the will of the people" if democracy is your thing. 
But, by a fluke of the electoral college, a fluke, mind you, he is president.

The majority, otherwise known as the will of the people, will oppose this tyrant, plain and simple.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> More immigrant drivers deported just means less competition for me.
> 
> DT kept his word on barring Muslims from entering the US. The people elected DT knowing that this was one of his promises. Therefore, I see no reason to condone this immigration reform. I believe that the president has the right to follow through with his promises.
> 
> And please stop with this sympathetic bullcrap. We all know by now that Uber Drivers had never supported each other to begin with. What else explains why Uber drivers will never tip when they're riding?


You are a misguided person. In case you happen to be Asian, just wait until Trump wages war with China...He's gonna sign an executive order to put you in an internment camp whetehr you are Chinese or not. But don't worry the camp will be sooo big, you can Uber in it.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Transportador said:


> You are a misguided person. In case you happen to be Asian, just wait until Trump wages war with China...He's gonna sign an executive order to put you in an internment camp whetehr you are Chinese or not. But don't worry the camp will be sooo big, you can Uber in it.


LoL, Transportador. I keep telling people about how I am afraid I will be in the second or 3rd wave of "camp guests"

But I am just serious and not kidding.

I posted/commented on a UK news site about over a million British signed a petition to stop trump from coming to the U.K. (LoL just think of one of his locker room, boys will be boys faux pas while visiting the Queen? (Har, that would be a great SNL skit.

But I posted that if they kept him, we would chip in for his food and keep. I also said I would personally bake them all cookies if they did. No responses yet.

And trump has the football!

_*Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb










*_


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> It's not a race thing, it's a law thing...


Echos the common racist refrain re. the Civil War, 'It wasn't about slavery, it was about states rights'. Equally specious.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Trump does not have "the will of the people" if democracy is your thing.
> But, by a fluke of the electoral college, a fluke, mind you, he is president.
> 
> The majority, otherwise known as the will of the people, will oppose this tyrant, plain and simple.


Well said...


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

BbKtKeanu said:


> There's a lot of racist crap being thrown around but I wanted to just let anyone who is an immigrant documented or undocumented and driving or riding know that there are many people who support your equal right to work and live here and don't be in fear of taking a Lyft or Uber or trying to earn a living. Racism and harassment aren't allowed and if you are harassed or someone makes you feel unsafe don't be afraid to report it and get that person deactivated. I love driving in LA and Orange County and part of the fun is meeting people from all walks of life and I meet people every day who think similarly. It may appear there's a lot of hate in America right now but there is also acceptance and people willing to go the extra mile for you. You matter.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

I just hope they broadcast Hillary's execution. It could be a Christmas special.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

PCH5150 said:


> I just hope they broadcast Hillary's execution. It could be a Christmas special.


Please provide evidence that justify such a sentiment.

Better be real evidence, not hearsay or distorted crap readily available to the red-meat starved morons on some fake news site, or Brietbart, or National Inquirer, YourNewsWire, etc.


----------



## goon70056 (Apr 21, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Trump does not have "the will of the people" if democracy is your thing.
> But, by a fluke of the electoral college, a fluke, mind you, he is president.
> 
> The majority, otherwise known as the will of the people, will oppose this tyrant, plain and simple.


U.S. Presidential elections are not about majority vote. Never have been. They are decided by which candidate takes the most districts, of which Trump won an overwhelming majority of.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> Please provide evidence that justify such a sentiment.
> 
> Better be real evidence, not hearsay or distorted crap readily available to the red-meat starved morons on some fake news site, or Brietbart, or National Inquirer, YourNewsWire, etc.


I have to provide evidence of my "hope"? I did not say there is irrefutable evidence she should be (although there is evidence of her blatant corruption), I said "I hope".

But all is well, she lost again and America was saved.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Jeezus...this whole thing affected 109 people. Those 109 were detained for 18 hours. Over 300,000 had no issues. 

Over react much?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BbKtKeanu said:


> There's a lot of racist crap being thrown around but I wanted to just let anyone who is an immigrant documented or undocumented and driving or riding know that there are many people who support your equal right to work and live here and don't be in fear of taking a Lyft or Uber or trying to earn a living. Racism and harassment aren't allowed and if you are harassed or someone makes you feel unsafe don't be afraid to report it and get that person deactivated. I love driving in LA and Orange County and part of the fun is meeting people from all walks of life and I meet people every day who think similarly. It may appear there's a lot of hate in America right now but there is also acceptance and people willing to go the extra mile for you. You matter.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jagent said:


> Jeezus...this whole thing affected 109 people. Those 109 were detained for 18 hours. Over 300,000 had no issues.
> 
> Over react much?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goon70056 said:


> U.S. Presidential elections are not about majority vote. Never have been. They are decided by which candidate takes the most districts, of which Trump won an overwhelming majority of.


2/3 district majority


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Trump does not have "the will of the people" if democracy is your thing.
> But, by a fluke of the electoral college, a fluke, mind you, he is president.
> 
> The majority, otherwise known as the will of the people, will oppose this tyrant, plain and simple.


It was not a fluke of the electoral college, it was the direct result of the entire concept of the electoral college. Otherwise, elections would just be decided by major cities who have higher population densities and tend to lean left.

It forces candidates to have to appeal to even the small states and small districts, rather than just place all their eggs into winning the support of people in Los Angeles, New York, etc etc...


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

The Clinton State Dept. Placed a six month ban on refugees from Iraq in 2011. Where was the outrage then?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Trump does not have "the will of the people" if democracy is your thing.
> But, by a fluke of the electoral college, a fluke, mind you, he is president.
> 
> The majority, otherwise known as the will of the people, will oppose this tyrant, plain and simple.


If Trump is so terrible,and Globalist Hitlery Clownton so wonderful,why has Wikkileaks& Anonymous gone after Clinton ?
Could it be those who know,approve the People's choice ?
Perhaps you should look up from the Liberal " feeding trough".
Liberals herd people to cities FOR A REASON.like pets. Freedom,wake up to it.
" Don't need to be a weatherman to see which way the wind blows"- Bob Dylan.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

The more liberal of our two major party's: nominated the first woman and elected the first person of color to our highest office. Nuff said.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> The more liberal of our two major party's: nominated the first woman and elected the first person of color to our highest office. Nuff said.


On the surface that seems noble,agreed. But when the woman is a known criminal and blatant liar, that tarnishes that claim a bit.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

PCH5150 said:


> On the surface that seems noble,agreed. But when the woman is a known criminal and blatant liar, that tarnishes that claim a bit.


It was brilliant planning on the DNC side. Ride the coat tail of the First Black President to get the First Woman President, even though she was a terrible candidate, she almost won from that fact alone. If she was just running at any other given time in history, with her record, she probably wouldn't have even come close to getting the nomination much less contend for the actual POTUS seat.


----------



## Frank Sobotka (Sep 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> If Trump is so terrible,and Globalist Hitlery Clownton so wonderful,why has Wikkileaks& Anonymous gone after Clinton ?
> Could it be those who know,approve the People's choice ?
> Perhaps you should look up from the Liberal " feeding trough".
> Liberals herd people to cities FOR A REASON.like pets. Freedom,wake up to it.
> " Don't need to be a weatherman to see which way the wind blows"- Bob Dylan.


You seriously sound like my 73-year-old uncle who is also a complete lunatic. Do you spend every holiday alone too because nobody likes being around you and perhaps thinks you're a handsy creep? Maybe I can give him your number.


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Trump does not have "the will of the people" if democracy is your thing.
> But, by a fluke of the electoral college, a fluke, mind you, he is president.
> 
> The majority, otherwise known as the will of the people, will oppose this tyrant, plain and simple.


Well said Oscar! Only, I don't believe it was a fluke. It was more like a coup, cemented by FBI director Comey.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

UbingInLA said:


> Well said Oscar! Only, I don't believe it was a fluke. It was more like a coup, cemented by FBI director Comey.
> View attachment 93942


No one forced her to keep a state server in her bathroom closet. She did it to skirt FOIA requests because she's corrupt. If Comey shot her down, she gave him the gun and the ammo. She has no one to blame but herself.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jagent said:


> No one forced her to keep a state server in her bathroom closet. She did it to skirt FOIA requests because she's corrupt. If Comey shot her down, she gave him the gun and the ammo. She has no one to blame but herself.


Real easy to miss this fact. I was in the US Army and had a Secret Clearance, I was issued this special camera that we took out on patrols that had the database of every person that had been detained by NATO forces, so when we took a photo it would run facial recognition and finger prints against the database.

If I would have lost that, I'd be spending the rest of my life in Fort Leavenworth. Yet she was able to continue running for President and I guarantee the information she had unsecured was far greater than what I had access to...?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Real easy to miss this fact. I was in the US Army and had a Secret Clearance, I was issued this special camera that we took out on patrols that had the database of every person that had been detained by NATO forces, so when we took a photo it would run facial recognition and finger prints against the database.
> 
> If I would have lost that, I'd be spending the rest of my life in Fort Leavenworth. Yet she was able to continue running for President and I guarantee the information she had unsecured was far greater than what I had access to...?


She did far worse. She sold SAPs to Foriegn nationals. Do you know what those are? The intelligence community has special programs, that only certain people can access. You need clearance to even look at the program. It might be a single program that contains a list of assets, or even just info on weather. ...but only those with a need to know get to use them.

She was selling SAPs she didn't have clearance for. Think about that one. If you did it, you'd be charged with treason and set to Gitmo until you told how you got them. Then you'd be executed.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jagent said:


> She did far worse. She sold SAPs to Foriegn nationals. Do you know what those are? The intelligence community has special programs, that only certain people can access. You need clearance to even look at the program. It might be a single program that contains a list of assets, or even just info on weather. ...but only those with a need to know get to use them.
> 
> She was selling SAPs she didn't have clearance for. Think about that one. If you did it, you'd be charged with treason and set to Gitmo until you told how you got them. Then you'd be executed.


Making Fort Leavenworth sound like Club Med!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

PCH5150 said:


> I have to provide evidence of my "hope"? I did not say there is irrefutable evidence she should be (although there is evidence of her blatant corruption), I said "I hope".
> 
> But all is well, she lost again and America was saved.


ok, let me explain my train of thought:

Certain events resulted in your desire to see Hillary executed on TV as a "Xmas Special". Right?

Right. Now then, it's obvious it's not to be taken literally, but, that being said, the wording reflects
a particular sentiment, specifically your contempt for Hillary.

So, I contend that whatever has happened are events whereby you have wrongfully interpreted the evidence which leads to your contempt. I could be wrong, but I would like to explore it, as there are many like you. See, I've looked at the same events, and have reached a different conclusion. Perhaps, I wonder, I have missed something, or perhaps you have added something, but, either way, given that my desire is always, to the best of my ability, to be on the right side of any issue, I believe it would be a worthwhile effort to explore it with someone who sees the world in a different lens, so to speak.

So, I ask for the evidence you are determining to exist in those events which you justify as reasonable to hold her in such contempt.

So, that precise point is what I would like to debate you on, in an effort, perhaps, with some luck, to find the truth, if finding the truth is at all possible.

see, I have an ongoing feud with a friend of mine on facebook, someone who continually attacks Hillary, and i always ask for the evidence on which she is basing her feelings, or attacks, and I'm always given 1. An attack on my person, or 2. "evidence", which i feel that, when scrutinized, is not actually evidence, or 3. nothing to support her view.

This is also true of many i encounter on the internet on various forums, a similar thing occurs. I'm searching for the truth, or at least find the actual ballpark where it exists.

One thing i've discovered, over the years, especially on the internet, often things are not what they seem. I think everyone should take 10 minutes and watch the following video:






the video is about 'astroturfing' ie, how corporations engage in fake grassroots movements to the give the appearance that there is a movement , that the stories you read are from legit sources, etc., when in fact your opinion is being manipulated in a concerted effort by a corporation, an agenda driven group, foreign government, etc.

so, there is a predominant narrative on Hillary 
and I suspect the narrative has been created by the extreme right, the tea party, and
Russia, with the help of WikiLeaks, whose founder perceives that Trump will help him be
released and not be charged with espionage, and Russia has taken advantage of this to their
objective and conclusion that Trump would be far better for the Russian agenda than Hillary would be.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> If Trump is so terrible,and Globalist Hitlery Clownton so wonderful,why has Wikkileaks& Anonymous gone after Clinton ?


 One thing I've observed over the years, and this goes all the way back to the Usenet bulletin
boards in the 90s, where people argued and employed various debate tactics, and strategies, I have found that, overall, those that are willing to use weasel words, loaded phrases, ad hominems, etc., tend to be used by those whose arguments lack real merit. True, we all do this to some extent, but some do it to an egregious extreme that is completely unnecessary, such as "Shillary, Killary, "Hitlery" etc. I recommend you resist the temptation to do this, in the future, it will improve yourself as a human being ( not that you want to be improved ). Again, no one is perfect, I might do it at times, but i say we should strive to be better people.

So, I'll ignore your epithets, for now, and answer your question.

Wikileaks does this, I believe, for two reasons. 1. Assange
hates Hillary and Obama because they have declared him to be a traitor. 2. Assange,( wikileak's founder ) perceives that Trump is likely to not indict him for espionage as Hillary and Obama have declared that they would do. Russia hacked the DNC to give to Assange this info, knowing that he wants to get the goods on Hillary. Russia's agenda, in this narrow regard, aligns conveniently with that of Assange so it is a mutually beneficial arrangement for both Assange & Russia. Though Assange has declared that his source is not Russia, it
is an old tactic of the KGB to use intermediaries to such a degree they can claim "plausible deniability", so I don't buy Assange's denial on the Russian source.

Why does Russia want Trump elected? Because he has refused to take the hard line on them, they are confident that Trump, much more so than Hillary, will get the sanctions lifted and those sanctions are preventing Exxon from exercising the right they purchased ( 64 million acres ) to drill for oil, which, when discovered, will enrich Putin to the tune of billions. Unlike Saudi Arabia, who use the oil money, not only for personal gain, but they support their country with it, buy citizens homes, maids, drivers, etc, but Putin, who confiscated Russia's oil company for himself, just pockets the money. The deal would make Putin the richest man in the world many times over. Keep in mind that Exxon has purchased the rights to 64 million acres, this is the largest rights purchase in history, the next one being for that of the US, at 14 million acres, and comparing to your average run of the mill country, most are 1/2 million, one million, etc.

Tillerson, the secretary of state nominee, former CEO of Exxon, has expressed the desire to lift the sanctions "to provide jobs", but, of course, the de facto truth is that it will enrich one of the major enemies of the US not just Exxon.

That is the answer to your question. 


> Could it be those who know,approve the People's choice ?
> Perhaps you should look up from the Liberal " feeding trough".
> Liberals herd people to cities FOR A REASON.like pets. Freedom,wake up to it.
> " Don't need to be a weatherman to see which way the wind blows"- Bob Dylan.


nonsense. and I don't need to be a hounddog to smell a fart.


----------



## goon70056 (Apr 21, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> The more liberal of our two major party's: nominated the first woman and elected the first person of color to our highest office. Nuff said.


I am an Independent, have voted for candidates from both sides of the aisle. Electing a POTUS just because of the color of his skin, and nominating another just because of gender are not accomplishments. Especially the Clinton DNC rigging fiasco.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UbingInLA said:


> Well said Oscar! Only, I don't believe it was a fluke. It was more like a coup, cemented by FBI director Comey.


 the chart shows the influence of Comey's letter, and of course it didn't help,
but still, the narrow win in three states, the fact that my vote in CA is not
worth anywhere near what it might be worth, say, in South Dakota, is what the "fluke"
of the electoral college is. It means that, every once in a while someone wins the
election where the electoral college and the popular vote do not agree.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> It was brilliant planning on the DNC side. Ride the coat tail of the First Black President to get the First Woman President, even though she was a terrible candidate, she almost won from that fact alone. If she was just running at any other given time in history, with her record, she probably wouldn't have even come close to getting the nomination much less contend for the actual POTUS seat.


 I suppose it comes down to is the glass half empty, or half full?

The half empty crowd will declare she rose to fame on the coattails of her husband,
who, if she had never married, would have never been first lady, senator of NY,
and secy of state.

The half full crowd will declare that, she, as a woman, exploited her womanhood
at a time when that was the best option, when the glass ceiling was more much thicker
years ago than today, and thus her rise owes much to choices she made, which, history reveals,
were wise choices if one is seeking fame, power, and fortune. in other words, she deserves the ultimate credit for her achievements, ( and, faults ).


----------



## Uberdummy (Apr 6, 2016)

Actually you're wrong. You might want to check the law before you sound off. There is no "right" to work here. In fact you have to be here legally to do anything much less work. You need a visa, green card, work visa, and must go through the INS to reside in the USA much less work here. Otherwise you're a criminal and get deported. It's the LAW. You and the rest of the liberal ilk in this country disagreeing with it and criminal politicians ignoring the law doesn't make it right. GOT IT? Understand NOW?


----------



## Tgam (Jan 28, 2017)

[QUOTE
I agree but the fact is if there here illegally than they are breaking the law if you have the visa to live and work here than yes let them in this country was based on imagination I also live and work in California but the thing is no one was doing any of this when Obama did the exact same thing in 2011 and he did it for 6 months not three where were you than now just to say I didn't vote for trump but I am smart enough to know he is doing this to protect OUR country you need to start doing some reading


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

Uberdummy said:


> Actually you're wrong. You might want to check the law before you sound off. There is no "right" to work here. In fact you have to be here legally to do anything much less work. You need a visa, green card, work visa, and must go through the INS to reside in the USA much less work here. Otherwise you're a criminal and get deported. It's the LAW. You and the rest of the liberal ilk in this country disagreeing with it and criminal politicians ignoring the law doesn't make it right. GOT IT? Understand NOW?


Yes let's hide being racist behind a law. How very clever. That's never happened before in America.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

As Americans, our ancestors were immigrants at one time. Just so happens that mine have been here since dirt was a child (except for the Sicilian immigrants, they came over in 1901). But nonetheless, they were once scared, tired, hungry, poor immigrants. And life isn't always kind to immigrants. They were treated poorly then, as they are now.

The differences between then and now, is THEN immigrants wanted to assimilate into American culture. Heck, they even Americanized their names. My great grandmother, fresh off the boat from Sicily at 18 years of age, changed her named from Luigia to Louise. She WANTED to learn English. She worked hard and made a life for herself, her husband, and her children here in America. She was proud to be here.

Now, you have the opposite. Immigrants expect and feel a sense of entitlement. They do not want to assimilate, or learn to speak English. They expect to be catered to...of course, that's the general mentality of most people nowadays. They think everyone OWES them something. 

I have NOTHING against immigrants who do it the legal way (yes, it takes a long time). I do, however, have something against illegal immigrants who come over here and break our laws and disrespect our country. They need to go! I fully support our President and his recent actions regarding immigrants.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> View attachment 93744


The numbers written on the letter are code for _"Halp, aliens have me, send tanks!"
_
Or at least that's what the tinhatters will claim.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

BbKtKeanu said:


> There's a lot of racist crap being thrown around but I wanted to just let anyone who is an immigrant documented or undocumented and driving or riding know that there are many people who support your equal right to work and live here


Nope. You do not have the right to work or live here. It's a gift given to those who ask, not those who take.



Clifford Chong said:


> DT kept his word on barring Muslims from entering the US. The people elected DT knowing that this was one of his promises. Therefore, I see no reason to condone this immigration reform. I believe that the president has the right to follow through with his promises.


He didn't bar Muslims. He didn't even bar anyone.



Oscar Levant said:


> Trump does not have "the will of the people" if democracy is your thing.
> But, by a fluke of the electoral college, a fluke, mind you, he is president.
> 
> The majority, otherwise known as the will of the people, will oppose this tyrant, plain and simple.


The electoral college is not a fluke. It has a purpose.



kc ub'ing! said:


> Echos the common racist refrain re. the Civil War, 'It wasn't about slavery, it was about states rights'. Equally specious.


Immigration laws are not racist. We are a sovereign nation with sovereign rights to decide who we allow in and none of the decision making has to do with race.



Oscar Levant said:


> Please provide evidence that justify such a sentiment.
> 
> Better be real evidence, not hearsay or distorted crap readily available to the red-meat starved morons on some fake news site, or Brietbart, or National Inquirer, YourNewsWire, etc


Hillary? Hillary? You're kidding right? I mean, obviously the execution thing was hyperbole, but that chick is a crooked as can be. I mean, as a liberal, aren't you bothered that her campaign conspired with the DNC against Sanders?



Oscar Levant said:


> So, I contend that whatever has happened are events whereby you have wrongfully interpreted the evidence which leads to your contempt.


It sounds to me you aren't even aware of the evidence.



BbKtKeanu said:


> Yes let's hide being racist behind a law. How very clever. That's never happened before in America.


What racist law?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> The numbers are code for _"Halp, aliens have me, send tanks!"
> _
> Or at least that's what the tinhatters will claim.


lol, Ramz.

Not to go off topic, (he lies) but MIT did research on the tinfoil hat thing. They found it works in reverse. Instead of keeping out radio waves or what ever. I actually works like an antenna and focuses the waves to the brain.

Now the voices in my head want me to try one.

I'm not kidding. There is actual in depth and exhaustive research in to this. Cracked me up!

http://www.howtogeek.com/114037/res...hats-boost-receptivity-to-government-signals/

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=MIT+tinfoil+hats

And MIT rejected me and laughed at my credentials & resume.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As I typed that, ya posted #46, Ramz. I pretty much disagree with it all. But all good and Uber on, my Friend!

((just exhausted. both sides of this fence have long since stopped listening, considering each other's statements and thoughts. I am just as guilty. But see the division as the enemy. We all, and I do mean all, just seem to hurl sound bite, bumper sticker insults and "proofs" that we are right. That, they are wrong, stupid and ill informed.

This division caused the U.S.'s credit score to go down for the first time in history. It wasn't that they thought America wouldn't pay. They stated we didn't have our **** together enough to send the virtual check.

Screw it and Rock on with your good self and drive safe Ramz!


----------



## goon70056 (Apr 21, 2016)

BbKtKeanu said:


> Yes let's hide being racist behind a law. How very clever. That's never happened before in America.


The race card is expired.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> The electoral college is not a fluke. It has a purpose.


It was never the specific intention of the designers for the popular vote and the electoral college to disagree, though they understood it was possible.

It is solely when they disagree, the winner of the electoral college wins by a fluke of the design of college.

The term fluke means an unexpected win, that's all it means. You lose the popular vote by 2.9 million, you don't expect to win, and when you do, that is a FLUKE.

To say that DOES NOT negate the principle that the electoral college has a purpose.

But, even to say that the electoral college has a purpose is today a moot point because the original purpose is no longer observed given 1. They fine electors for not following the state's vote. 2. Electors are chosen for their loyalty to the party, not for their "ability to judge the candidates on the qualities required of a president" which was the original purpose of the electoral college, to protect the presidency from the tendency or potentiality of the population to elect candidates who should never be president owing to lack of qualifications, lack of education, moral compass, etc. In my view, the electoral college, if the original purpose were actually in force, Trump would have never been chosen by the electors.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

Except for a couple of things. The Electoral College was intended to prevent high population centers from dominating the entire country (which would have happened in this case), and at the time of the framing of our government, only educated white male land owners could vote. The majority of people had no access to timely news of the issues, nor could they read if they did get said news. 

I feel the College did exactly what it was intended to do, prevent two far leaning areas (that don't reflect the feelings of the rest of the geographic nation) from swinging the election.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

PCH5150 said:


> Except for a couple of things. The Electoral College was intended to prevent high population centers from dominating the entire country.


That doesn't make sense to me, for in the reverse, if that is the argument, why can't the reserve be argued, as well? Besides, when it was created, we didn't have states like California with greatly disproportional populations compared to the rest of the country.

So...
I dont' think this was the purpose, the purpose was to prevent the popular vote from electing someone who should never be president, candidates who lack moral character, have too many past transgressions, lack of experience, intellect, etc.
But, I'll have to read up on the history.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> I dont' think this was the purpose, the purpose was to prevent the popular vote from electing someone who should never be president, candidates who lack moral character, have too many past transgressions, lack of experience, intellect, etc.
> But, I'll have to read up on the history.


No, I agree with you there, which in part plays into the citizenry being illiterate and often isolated on rural farms. They didn't trust us to make smart decisions.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Remember, the United States is a Constitutional Republic, not a Democracy. That is one reason why the founders avoided direct elections. Democracy is basically 2 wolves and 1 sheep voting on what's for dinner. A Constitutional Republic would say that between the 2 Wolves and 1 Sheep, the law says the sheep has the right to live and the Wolves need to find alternate means of nourishment, even if it became 1000 Wolves vs 1 Sheep, the law is the law.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Remember, the United States is a Constitutional Republic, not a Democracy. That is one reason why the founders avoided direct elections. Democracy is basically 2 wolves and 1 sheep voting on what's for dinner. A Constitutional Republic would say that between the 2 Wolves and 1 Sheep, the law says the sheep has the right to live and the Wolves need to find alternate means of nourishment, even if it became 1000 Wolves vs 1 Sheep, the law is the law.


We are a democracy of a certain type, call if a republic if that makes you happy, for if this were not true, politicians wouldn't be harping about democracy this, democracy that, for the last 3 centuries.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> We are a democracy of a certain type, call if a republic if that makes you happy, for if this were not true, politicians wouldn't be harping about democracy this, democracy that, for the last 3 centuries.


The terms are not interchange, there is a clear and distinct difference between a Constitutional Republic and a Democracy. The Constitution is part of that, so is the Electoral College. Our Judiciary system reflects that, requiring unanimous decision based on the law for a conviction rather than simple 51% majority.

Yes, Politicians have lied to us or speak of ignorance and so have our civic's school books. Our founding fathers could have easily called it a Democracy, yet "To the Republic, for which it stands..." not "To the Democracy, for which it stands..."

In fact, our founding fathers actually debated and fought against establishing a democracy during the 1787 Constitutional Convention.

Personally, I wish we kept one thing from the Articles of Confederation: requirement of unanimous decision to ratify amendments into the Constitution. That compromise was a mistake, in my opinion, and could have prevented such screw ups as Prohibition.

I highly recommend you give this a quick read, it's worth it: http://www.lexrex.com/enlightened/AmericanIdeal/aspects/demrep.html


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> The terms are not interchange, there is a clear and distinct difference between a Constitutional Republic and a Democracy. The Constitution is part of that, so is the Electoral College. Our Judiciary system reflects that, requiring unanimous decision based on the law for a conviction rather than simple 51% majority.
> 
> Yes, Politicians have lied to us or speak of ignorance and so have our civic's school books. Our founding fathers could have easily called it a Democracy, yet "To the Republic, for which it stands..." not "To the Democracy, for which it stands..."
> 
> ...


We vote, to that extent, we are a democracy, the rest is nitpicking philosophical mumbo jumbo.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> We vote, to that extent, we are a democracy, the rest is nitpicking philosophical mumbo jumbo.


We are not a democracy. We are a distant cousin. There's a reason we pledge "And to the _Republic_ for which it stands." It's not semantics, it's a different form of representative government.

You have no direct say in most things and most that you do you are allowed to vote on because the legislature let you. Referendums straight from the people, to vote, and into law are very rare. The outlier, not the norm.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> I suppose it comes down to is the glass half empty, or half full?
> 
> The half empty crowd will declare she rose to fame on the coattails of her husband,
> who, if she had never married, would have never been first lady, senator of NY,
> ...


The half with any sense can see exactly what she is - she's a cheater. She wouldn't have even been the nominee if the DNC hadn't rigged the primary for her. Sanders was crushing her. Wasserman Schultz resigned over it, so don't deny it.

She even cheated in the debates. Donna Brazile gave her at least two questions. She accepted them, used them and cheated. She has no morals.

There is a lot of evidence showing that she was selling weapons to Islamic terrorists in Benghazi. She allowed our men to die there. To hide her crimes, she lied, blamed it on a YouTube video, and threw the innocent producer in jail! But, as she said under oath, "at this point, what difference does it make? "

Hillary Clinton is corrupt to core. Anyone who supported her should take a hard look at themselves. I'm not saying you should've automatically gone for Trump. I'm asking how you can look at yourself if you're capable of wishing someone like Hillary on the USA.

If you hate Trump, there is one person you can blame - Hillary. She's the reason he won. She's the worst candidate to ever make the ballot.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> The terms are not interchange, there is a clear and distinct difference between a Constitutional Republic and a Democracy. The Constitution is part of that, so is the Electoral College. Our Judiciary system reflects that, requiring unanimous decision based on the law for a conviction rather than simple 51% majority.
> 
> Yes, Politicians have lied to us or speak of ignorance and so have our civic's school books. Our founding fathers could have easily called it a Democracy, yet "To the Republic, for which it stands..." not "To the Democracy, for which it stands..."
> 
> ...


We are also quite a bit socialist. (Ohh...the dreaded "s" word) The word socialist is thrown about so loosely it almost loses meaning


Jagent said:


> The half with any sense can see exactly what she is - she's a cheater. She wouldn't have even been the nominee if the DNC hadn't rigged the primary for her. Sanders was crushing her. Wasserman Schultz resigned over it, so don't deny it.
> 
> She even cheated in the debates. Donna Brazile gave her at least two questions. She accepted them, used them and cheated. She has no morals.
> 
> ...


End of day...there were no good candidates. Either way, we the everyday Americans lose


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Jagent said:


> The half with any sense can see exactly what she is - she's a cheater. She wouldn't have even been the nominee if the DNC hadn't rigged the primary for her. Sanders was crushing her. Wasserman Schultz resigned over it, so don't deny it.


 What Wasserman did was wrong, that's not at issue. There is no evidence that the DNC manipulations had that much effect on the vote. But,Let's say they did -- it's a moot point because the DNC picked superdelegates loyal to Hillary, and even if Bernie won the popular vote, it is extremely doubtful he could have won enough delegates to overcome the superdelegates. That's not "cheating" because it was made widely known, and Bernie knew it, and agreed to the rules before he joined. Look, I love Bernie, but you can't blame the DNC for not backing someone who has never been loyal to the Democratic party ( or any party ), you can't blame DNC for backing Hillary who has been loyal to the Democratic party for over 30 years. I'm not crazy about the superdelegate system but the reason it exists is to prevent a loon like Trump from hijacking the party.


> She even cheated in the debates. Donna Brazile gave her at least two questions. She accepted them, used them and cheated. She has no morals.


 Oh, give me a break --- If accepting a couple of questions in advance is your standard for "lack of morals", then you, I, and the entire frickin' world lacks morals.



> There is a lot of evidence showing that she was selling weapons to Islamic terrorists in Benghazi. She allowed our men to die there. To hide her crimes, she lied, blamed it on a YouTube video, and threw the innocent producer in jail! But, as she said under oath, "at this point, what difference does it make? "


Name one presidency where people didn't die? During Bush admin, there were 13 embassy attacks and 60 deaths, and not one peep out of republicans, and I doubt you were saying anything about it, either. As for your scenario, I've done this in the past, scrutinize such stories, get to the bottom of them, and almost always there is another side of the story. It's easy for armchair critics like you to sit there and pompously render judgment, but walk a mile in her shoes, and you might find a greater truth. Congress did 8 investigations, and after all that, they failed to find anything they could prosecute her for.



> Hillary Clinton is corrupt to core.


A number of her opponents in government have conducted tons of investigations of the Clintons over a period of 25 years, and for all that taxpayer money spent, what have they found?

Nothing. Zero, squat, zilch.



> Anyone who supported her should take a hard look at themselves. I'm not saying you should've automatically gone for Trump. I'm asking how you can look at yourself if you're capable of wishing someone like Hillary on the USA.


Well, I supported Bernie, but since Hillary won the primary, well..... let's take a look.

For me, a lot can be said about someone in government is to look at what they were doing before the spotlight of widespread fame was shone upon them. Trump was a draft-dodging philandering NY Playboy who craved attention local tabloids. Hillary was a lawyer for the children defense fund.

I compared Hillary's agenda versus Trump's agenda, and for me, Hillary was the better choice. Trump's foreign entanglements, his authoritarian impulses, his many stupid ideas, his misogyny, his xenophobia, his bullying, etc., told me he would be an extremely bad president.


> If you hate Trump, there is one person you can blame - Hillary. She's the reason he won. She's the worst candidate to ever make the ballot.


 Trump did not actually win, the vote was stolen by Interstate Crosscheck.

1.1 million duplicate crossstate names, of blacks, asians, hispanics ( who vote democratic )
were purged from voter rolls by this program, with 27 red states collaborating, implemented with the cooperation of Trump by the Kansas secretary of state, Kris Kobach.

http://www.gregpalast.com/election-stolen-heres/

75,ooo votes in Michigan were not counted
https://www.democracynow.org/2016/12/13/greg_palast_by_rejecting_recount_is

The purged numbers in the swing states vastly exceeded the pluralities Trump won by,
the point being that but for Interstate Crosscheck, spoiled votes , Hillary would have won the
electoral college, let alone the popular vote.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

No, they found plenty of evidence of her crimes and they decided she was above the law. There is a film maker in prison because of her lies for gods sake. She endangered classified info specifically so she could accept bribes. Period.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Please provide evidence that justify such a sentiment.
> 
> Better be real evidence, not hearsay or distorted crap readily available to the red-meat starved morons on some fake news site, or Brietbart, or National Inquirer, YourNewsWire, etc.


Or cnn?


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> What Wasserman did was wrong, that's not at issue. There is no evidence that the DNC manipulations had that much effect on the vote. But,Let's say they did -- it's a moot point because the DNC picked superdelegates loyal to Hillary, and even if Bernie won the popular vote, it is extremely doubtful he could have won enough delegates to overcome the superdelegates. That's not "cheating" because it was made widely known, and Bernie knew it, and agreed to the rules before he joined. Look, I love Bernie, but you can't blame the DNC for not backing someone who has never been loyal to the Democratic party ( or any party ), you can't blame DNC for backing Hillary who has been loyal to the Democratic party for over 30 years. I'm not crazy about the superdelegate system but the reason it exists is to prevent a loon like Trump from hijacking the party.
> 
> Oh, give me a break --- If accepting a couple of questions in advance is your standard for "lack of morals", then you, I, and the entire frickin' world lacks morals.
> 
> ...


Wtf?i also just seen Bigfoot in my backyard.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Jagent said:


> Jeezus...this whole thing affected 109 people. Those 109 were detained for 18 hours. Over 300,000 had no issues.
> 
> Over react much?


Over react? What about the U.S. pissing down their leg in terror over the (less than) 4000 people who have been killed in all of the history of this country. Yet we have no problem with 100's of thousands of Americans killing each other ANNUALY from alcohol, tobacco, firearms, lightning, hospital infections, etc.

Over react is what we do best.


----------



## Hilljacker (May 15, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> That doesn't make sense to me, for in the reverse, if that is the argument, why can't the reserve be argued, as well? Besides, when it was created, we didn't have states like California with greatly disproportional populations compared to the rest of the country.
> 
> So...
> I dont' think this was the purpose, the purpose was to prevent the popular vote from electing someone who should never be president, candidates who lack moral character, have too many past transgressions, lack of experience, intellect, etc.
> But, I'll have to read up on the history.


Yes, you should read up on the history of the electoral college.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

PCH5150 said:


> No, they found plenty of evidence of her crimes and they decided she was above the law. There is a film maker in prison because of her lies for gods sake. She endangered classified info specifically so she could accept bribes. Period.


If she was guilty of all these crimes, either the GOP is the most incompetent bunch of fools, or Clinton is the most brilliant political criminal in the history of our country. She was never charged nor found guilty of anything other than being smarter most of us.

Trump was so worried he'd be found guilty over his phoney "Trump U" he agreed to pay a multi-million dollar fine.

Face it. You swallowed the GOP's B.S., hook, line and sinker.


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

Riders Champion said:


> Hi, I'm from Australia.
> Can you please take our 1,300 refugees (from muslim nations) like you had promised?
> Pretty please?
> Thanks!


I am also from Australia. My Apologies for the above comment. Not every Australian is an islamist sympathiser.

Good on Donald Trump for calling out a dumb deal.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I came here as a legal refugee with my family. It took years in the planning and 4 months in transit. We had all our documents and then some. We were grilled harder than a well done steak. Today i identify as an american without any hyphens. The war torn migrants have no such proof and can NOT be properly vetted. The biggest irony here and something that pisses me of to no end is the hypocritical left. These manhatan do gooders were the same people protesting in front of mosques in 2002. They were the same people petitioning the department of buildings to deny a mosque from opening near ground zero. Now 15 years later all of a sudden they have the memory of a fish? Learn the difference between legal and illegal immigration. Recently obama had a televised interview where he stated "america will become a browner nation". I want you leftists to tell me something. If trump went on the air and said "america will remain a white nation" what would your reaction be?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Lionslover said:


> Wtf?i also just seen Bigfoot in my backyard.


That was Trump you saw. He's closely related to Bigfoot. ;-)


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Lionslover said:


> Wtf?i also just seen Bigfoot in my backyard.


That's your counter argument? You're either lazy, or you can't refute what I wrote.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

PCH5150 said:


> No, they found plenty of evidence of her crimes and they decided she was above the law. There is a film maker in prison because of her lies for gods sake. She endangered classified info specifically so she could accept bribes. Period.


If they had something to pin on her, they would have, for they have been trying for 25 years.

Many so-called "secure" gov computers have been hacked, this email server thing wasn't a problem until she ran for president, and besides, Trump is still using a frickin' android. they didn't find any emails marked classified. Comey even stated before congress, twice, there was insufficient evidence to indict her. Lynch stated she would abide by FBI recommendation, which is why Comey made the recommendation ( diffusing the argument that it is the DOJ, not the FBI, who should make the determination ).

You're entitled to opinions, but if you want to convince me, I need real evidence.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> That's your counter argument? You're either lazy, or you can't refute what I wrote.


Lol both


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> That was Trump you saw. He's closely related to Bigfoot. ;-)


Actually, He is the complete opposite... aka littlehand


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> If she was guilty of all these crimes, either the GOP is the most incompetent bunch of fools, or Clinton is the most brilliant political criminal in the history of our country. She was never charged nor found guilty of anything other than being smarter most of us.
> 
> Trump was so worried he'd be found guilty over his phoney "Trump U" he agreed to pay a multi-million dollar fine.
> 
> Face it. You swallowed the GOP's B.S., hook, line and sinker.


You know that the Obama administration was not about to let their party get thrown under the bus by charging their candidate. It was a forgone conclusion it would be whitewashed.

There was classified info on her private server. Guilty. Full stop.

She's smarter than all of us? Is that why she failed the BAR? (I do agree she is intelligent, just corrupt and dishonest).


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> If Trump is so terrible,and Globalist Hitlery Clownton so wonderful,why has Wikkileaks& Anonymous gone after Clinton ?
> Could it be those who know,approve the People's choice ?
> Perhaps you should look up from the Liberal " feeding trough".
> Liberals herd people to cities FOR A REASON.like pets. Freedom,wake up to it.
> " Don't need to be a weatherman to see which way the wind blows"- Bob Dylan.


Trump and freedom and Bob Dylan? Don't criticize what you can't understand.

Imagine all the people living life in peace. 
You may say I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one. 
I hope someday you'll join us, and the world will be as one.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Riders Champion said:


> Hi, I'm from Australia.
> Can you please take our 1,300 refugees (from muslim nations) like you had promised?
> Pretty please?
> Thanks!


Please put them in the slow leaking boat with engine troubles without a compass and send them at once.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jeeves said:


> Trump and freedom and Bob Dylan? Don't criticize what you can't understand.
> 
> Imagine all the people living life in peace.
> You may say I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one.
> I hope someday you'll join us, and the world will be as one.


Poor John Lennon.
Led poisoning.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fubernuber said:


> I came here as a legal refugee with my family. It took years in the planning and 4 months in transit. We had all our documents and then some. We were grilled harder than a well done steak. Today i identify as an american without any hyphens. The war torn migrants have no such proof and can NOT be properly vetted. The biggest irony here and something that pisses me of to no end is the hypocritical left. These manhatan do gooders were the same people protesting in front of mosques in 2002. They were the same people petitioning the department of buildings to deny a mosque from opening near ground zero. Now 15 years later all of a sudden they have the memory of a fish? Learn the difference between legal and illegal immigration. Recently obama had a televised interview where he stated "america will become a browner nation". I want you leftists to tell me something. If trump went on the air and said "america will remain a white nation" what would your reaction be?


Amen


----------



## eojnad (Jan 18, 2015)

Just because we don't want be people here illegally from other countries is not racism, it is the law. For example what race is a Mexican ?? The Mexican race ??? Typical liberal BS trying to use the race card on everything........


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

Let's not forget that Muslims have been trying to invade india for centuries. They even took over Portugal and Spain for a while. It's not a friendly religion.


----------



## goon70056 (Apr 21, 2016)

Riders Champion said:


> Hi, I'm from Australia.
> Can you please take our 1,300 refugees (from muslim nations) like you had promised?
> Pretty please?
> Thanks!


Bwhahahahahahahahhahaha!!
Personally I wish the U.S. would look to Australia to model it's immigration laws after.


----------



## goon70056 (Apr 21, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> That was Trump you saw. He's closely related to Bigfoot. ;-)


Don't know about his feet, but he claims to have bigly hands


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

BbKtKeanu said:


> There's a lot of racist crap being thrown around but I wanted to just let anyone who is an immigrant documented or undocumented and driving or riding know that there are many people who support your equal right to work and live here and don't be in fear of taking a Lyft or Uber or trying to earn a living. Racism and harassment aren't allowed and if you are harassed or someone makes you feel unsafe don't be afraid to report it and get that person deactivated. I love driving in LA and Orange County and part of the fun is meeting people from all walks of life and I meet people every day who think similarly. It may appear there's a lot of hate in America right now but there is also acceptance and people willing to go the extra mile for you. You matter.


The entire immigrant Muslim ban by Trump is another smoke screen to cover up the failed Neoliberal policies of the last 40 years. Capitalism is now imploding on itself. They told us in the 90's that globalization was the key to world wide prosperity and we know how the capitalists decided that was fine and moved their plants off shore and or employed automation. Suddenly we are going to bring back jobs and Make America first.

Capitalism is not about to suddenly start thinking and caring about workers first, it never has. Remember the Carrier workers being told their jobs were being shipped to Mexico? This has been taking place for the last 40 years, Trump suddenly realizes there is an opportunity to exploit this situation. He wins and now suddenly a capitalist is going to be looking out for the working class? Its' ludicrous to think his cronies are going to be giving us back 25 and 30 dollar and hour jobs with healthcare after they've been done for 2.50 to 3.00 an hour over seas.

Those jobs that Trump will force to be returned will be filled with automated factories employing artificial intelligence that will run the back office side of these worker less plants. The problem with capitalism is that in the post 2008 world there is simply no demand for the enormous unused capacity from factories around the world. Its' not that consumers don't want to work and buy things its' that they don't have the money nor the work, thus no demand. The financialization of the working poor is complete, the vast majority of Americans live with the knowledge that they are one pay cheque away from financial ruin. Pay day loans and high vehicle payments are now the plight of most Americans. The American economy stopped working for most people decades ago.

The wealth that these largest 30 corporations have amassed is to the point that they simply do not know what to do with it, they pay dividends do stock buybacks but it doesn't solve the problems of not enough consumer demand. Capitalism is in a deep funk and many of our political and monied elites either don't realize or simply don't care.

As we move into the post capitalist era we will need to rethink the entire economic model, Neoliberalism has and continues to be a monumental failure. We all collectively know that capitalism is dying and we see it around us every day. Our children with college and university degrees working at Starbucks and doing part time/full time bullshit jobs.

What did the American voters in the rust belt states think when they voted for Trump, they dam well said the same things we all know and experienced. The system isn't working for 'me' or my friends/family and so they lashed out. Bewildering but understandable. Now we will completely see the dismantling of government by an even more crass Neo-capitalist cronies. The problem is that events and technology have over taken a model that we just simply refuse to admit is broken. Most of the hard thinking left and even the progressive right all know that we our faced with an existential crisis unlike ever before. Trump and company think the system is fine and all it needs is less and not more. Things couldn't be further from the truth.

The cries of protectionism and insulating ourselves will not solve the rampant greed and inequality. The wealth that has been amassed by the most successful capitalists is the money we made for them. Each hour and day you work for Uber or any other company you create a surplus in the form of profit. We have regressed to the point that we now see part time and precarious work as the engine of growth for a failing economy.

Meagre wages with no benefits will not help us solve the problems we face as a nation or as a world not to mention the threat of climate change. We need to be tapping the new post capitalist economy and not the old dirty carbon based capitalism that has divided us as a people and created moral and political chaos. We need to be building high speed rail, creating renewable energy and educating our children to the tasks ahead.

The challenges are many but we need to stop putting the blame on ourselves and take control of communities and workplaces. Undoubtedly we will see and or be apart of a move to collectivize the workspace and spaces. Marx may be dead but he had many ideas that in retrospect have more merit than ever. The demagogues have thrown themselves onto the ash heap that has become capitalism, Trump is not part of the solution but more a symptom of the dying corpse of capitalism. Trump no doubt will be the last capitalist president.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> ok, let me explain my train of thought:
> 
> Certain events resulted in your desire to see Hillary executed on TV as a "Xmas Special". Right?
> 
> ...


People and corporations with massive resources have always shaped the narrative to their own particular suiting. Many of us don't have the wherewithal nor the time to investigate who and why. McLuhan's most endearing aphorism of, "The medium is the message " is now more relevant than ever before. The bigger question is how will we respond to the collapse of the capitalist system and what will take its' place. Post Capitalism is what we should be thinking and devoting our time and resources to. "The goal of the future is full unemployment." Arthur C. Clark


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

Karl Marx said:


> The entire immigrant Muslim ban by Trump is another smoke screen to cover up the failed Neoliberal policies of the last 40 years. Capitalism is now imploding on itself. They told us in the 90's that globalization was the key to world wide prosperity and we know how the capitalists decided that was fine and moved their plants off shore and or employed automation. Suddenly we are going to bring back jobs and Make America first.
> 
> Capitalism is not about to suddenly start thinking and caring about workers first, it never has. Remember the Carrier workers being told their jobs were being shipped to Mexico? This has been taking place for the last 40 years, Trump suddenly realizes there is an opportunity to exploit this situation. He wins and now suddenly a capitalist is going to be looking out for the working class? Its' ludicrous to think his cronies are going to be giving us back 25 and 30 dollar and hour jobs with healthcare after they've been done for 2.50 to 3.00 an hour over seas.
> 
> ...


Regardless of that, I still support Trump biggly. If you become complacent oneday you'll wake up in a Muslim majority country. This is a religion that continues to kill LGBT people all around the world. Why are the liberals not protesting about that?


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

CoolAnt said:


> Regardless of that, I still support Trump biggly. If you become complacent oneday you'll wake up in a Muslim majority country. This is a religion that continues to kill LGBT people all around the world. Why are the liberals not protesting about that?


I am sad you think this way.


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

Karl Marx said:


> I am sad you think this way.


I don't think this way, it is a fact the Muslim countries kill gay people.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Not for nothing but the people in Australia are not illegal aliens. They are people applying for asylum.

I have been avoiding "Vert Schmiet" Can't spell it to google but it means mental illness due to reading the news. So I have been avoiding it. (not up on currant affairs)

But I would like to know what deal was made so that the U.S. would take these people. None of these things happen with out a quid pro qou of some sort.

BTW, immigrants make great neighbors, coworkers, employees. They try very hard for acceptance. I would house/host any of them in a heart beat.

What does scare me is the next generation wanting revenge for this maltreatment. Statistically, immigrants do really well economically, (adding to society via taxes, cash moving around and consumerism)

Next generation, not so much.

Dan, 
grandson of an immigrant.

May I be so bold as to offer a suggestion. Don't google or type to convince of your point. Do both to explore the other's point or opinion. That way you now have 2 and are more knowledgeable.


The real problem is soundbite, bumper-sticker thinking. None of this is easy or black and white.

Division is the enemy. And the news is by far your best tool. Just research to find out if it is from an actually reliable source. Not every body, everywhere have an agenda.


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> Not for nothing but the people in Australia are not illegal aliens. They are people applying for asylum.
> 
> I have been avoiding "Vert Schmiet" Can't spell it to google but it means mental illness due to reading the news. So I have been avoiding it. (not up on currant affairs)
> 
> ...


Basically the politicians promised to 'stop the boats' (people arriving on boats to australia in hope of seekin asylum or a better lifestyle).
Somehow the Americans agreed to take the boat people. Politicians here made a promise that nobody who arrives by boat will get to stay in Australia.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Ahh. Thanks Cool Ant.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> ok, let me explain my train of thought:
> 
> Certain events resulted in your desire to see Hillary executed on TV as a "Xmas Special". Right?
> 
> ...


That's funny because whenever a conservative goes after a liberal, they are fact checked by 60 people for every ounce of truth while a liberal can call a man a racist, homophobic, xenophobic bigot and not have to back up those claims with actual evidence, especially when the evidence out there seems to say the exact opposite.

Oh and let's not forget the wonderfully gracious basket of deplorables comment. Facts??

Oh and how the right is so violent and such when in fact its liberal anarcists that are LITERALLY burning this country down as we speak.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

You want facts James? Let me help you:
Fox News is fake news:

Facts: Canadian radical white nationalist Alexandre Bissonnette (also fan of Trump) murdered 6 Muslims at a Canadian mosque.

Fox News lied & tweeted the shooter was an Morrocan Muslim.

Canadian PM Justin Trudeau warned Fox News for spreading false information. Fox News apologised for the misreported information and deleted their tweet.

Facts..


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Karl Marx said:


> People and corporations with massive resources have always shaped the narrative to their own particular suiting. Many of us don't have the wherewithal nor the time to investigate who and why. McLuhan most endearing aphorism of , "The medium is the message " is now more relevant than every before. The bigger question is how will respond to the collapse of the capitalist system and what will take its' place. Post Capitalism is what we should be thinking and devoting our time and resources to. "The goal of the future is full unemployment." Arthur C. Clark


Poor poor baby, there there Mommy really loves you, even though she left you after you learned to talk.

There there, just go to sleep


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Go4 said:


> Poor poor baby, there there Mommy really loves you, even though she left you after you learned to talk.
> 
> There there, just go to sleep






 This will help!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

We're never gonna get any where just name calling, insulting each other. Division is the culprit and every "liberals/conservatives do this..." can and is just switched around.

Don't prove your point. Find out if the person on the other side of the fence is right. You're sitting at the best research tool ever invented.

Don't be right. Be educated and enlightened.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> You want facts James? Let me help you:
> Fox News is fake news:
> 
> Facts: Canadian radical white nationalist Alexandre Bissonnette (also fan of Trump) murdered 6 Muslims at a Canadian mosque.
> ...


That a Prime Minister had to call out a News service like Fox is unprecedented. It took over 48 hours for Fox to correct the 'alternative facts' and the White House I don't believe has corrected Spicer's comments as of yet. What sort of world are we creating for our children if the President of the US constantly lies and has the support of media outlets like Fox/Breibart spreading false narratives.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> You want facts James? Let me help you:
> Fox News is fake news:
> 
> Facts: Canadian radical white nationalist Alexandre Bissonnette (also fan of Trump) murdered 6 Muslims at a Canadian mosque.
> ...


Was watching this with my neighbours kids when this was happening, 8 and 10 years old, I wanted to watch something more suitable for them but they wouldn't let me change the channel. I had to explain to them the whole concept of fake news and I had to give up. Good thing I wasn't a teacher.

My sister had sent me a video of a Fake News parody by Randy Rainbow that he created last week. I got my phone out and showed it to them and amazingly they totally got it.

My neighbours last night stopped me in the driveway and said that the children were playing and singing along to the Randy Rainbow video over and over again and that they had heard it so many times that they we going bonkers. I simply


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I think, the thing that worries me the most is that anyone would let you around children.

So sorry for all the children you come in contact with.

You worry me, Karl, you worry me much more than Trump. I know your family and friend(s?) have been telling this for years. But you hate them, so you keep repeating the failed communist propaganda.

You are one sick puppy.

Get help while you can. Seriously, get mental help


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Trump does not have "the will of the people" if democracy is your thing.
> But, by a fluke of the electoral college, a fluke, mind you, he is president.
> 
> The majority, otherwise known as the will of the people, will oppose this tyrant, plain and simple.


If not for electoral college LA and NY would decide the election every time, our founders were brilliant.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Honey Badger said:


> If not for electoral college LA and NY would decide the election every time, our founders were brilliant.


Along with that the gerrymandering of congressional districts by republicans it might soon be impossible for democrats to ever win again.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

Karl Marx said:


> Along with that the gerrymandering of congressional districts by republicans it might soon be impossible for democrats to ever win again.


I'm a libertarian I would like to see dems and republicans fail, two sides of the same coin. Could have been our year but not with Gary Johnson. The two party system is flawed that is why we got a populist like Trump and I hope he turns this piece of **** system on its head.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Honey Badger said:


> I'm a libertarian I would like to see dems and republicans fail, two sides of the same coin. Could have been our year but not with Gary Johnson. The two party system is flawed that is why we got a populist like Trump and I hope he turns this piece of **** system on its head.


You've needed a 3 party system for a long time. The only difference between the dems and repubs is that one is in and the other out. The time is late and I doubt that capitalism will be able to save itself, moreover Trump will accelerate that collapse even quicker than any of us can imagine.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Badger, I agree. It isn't a Republican or Democrat problem, it is both ... a Republican AND a Democratice problem.

Thank God no one is talking about doing away with Capitalism. I don't hear of any workers trying to cross borders into those Communities "worker paradise " to work in their fields and factories.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

Trump is the golden fleeced honey badger lol !


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

Go4 said:


> Badger, I agree. It isn't a Republican or Democrat problem, it is both ... a Republican AND a Democratice problem.
> 
> Thank God no one is talking about doing away with Capitalism. I don't hear of any workers trying to cross borders into those Communities "worker paradise " to work in their fields and factories.


Crony capitalism is the problem not capitalism. Communism is a pipe dream it will never work it will always turn in to authoritarian dictatorship.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I fully support president trump and the ban. How does anyone coming from Yemen or any of these third world hell holes improve
My life? I'll argue it makes it worse and less safe. I'm tired of seeing these nut jobs praying in the streets and covering up women like slaves. It's so funny how some of you all support this nonsense, it's not legal immigration it's ILLEGAL immigration and it's been going on far too long. Why do you think uber fights finger printing so hard? They hire ex convicts and illegals, plain and simple. If there weren't so many flooding the country drivers were have more surges and higher rates. That's how uber gets away with 1975 cab rates. It takes away jobs for middle class Americans trying to get ahead. Some of you all need to grow up. There is nothing wrong with defending the countries borders. Matter of fact they should expand the ban to include the entire Middle East, we would all be better off for it.


----------



## Riders Champion (Jan 10, 2017)

*Travelling to other countries and spending time embracing other cultures helps people with their xenophobia and religious intolerances.
*
Try it sometime!

Start with Australia!

A country that started off by being an offshore jail for England.

Meet members of the Stolen Generation.
That'll help you to see what happens when one race tries to wipe out another race through cross-breeding (F--King)...

Something we Australians often say is:

*DON'T LIKE IT THEN LEAVE!*


----------

